# R-Gespräche: BGH-Urteil stärkt Verbraucherrechte



## technofreak (16 März 2006)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=341
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060315_01.php

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen 


> Der Bundesgerichtshof hat das Berufungsurteil aufgehoben und die Sache an die Vorinstanz mit der Maßgabe zurückverwiesen, dass über die Behauptung der Beklagten, nicht sie selbst, sondern ihre Tochter habe die Telefonate geführt, Beweis zu erheben ist.
> 
> Der III. Zivilsenat hat ferner entschieden, dass ein Recht auf Widerruf der auf Abschluss eines Vertrages über die Herstellung eines R-Gesprächs gerichteten Willenserklärung gemäß § 312d Abs. 3 BGB** nicht besteht, wenn der Angerufene das Gespräch durch Wahl einer Tastenkombination am Telefonapparat annimmt.
> 
> ...


Vollständige Pressemitteilung hier:
juris.bundesgerichtshof.de
R-Gespräche Pressemeldungen 

tf


----------



## tuxedo (16 März 2006)

Auch jetzt bei Heise:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70901


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2006)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060316_01.php


----------



## SEP (16 März 2006)

> Den Anschlussinhaber trifft keine Obliegenheit, durch technische Vorkehrungen die Entgegennahme von R-Gesprächen durch Dritte über seinen Netzzugang zu verhindern. Die derzeit in Betracht kommenden Maßnahmen, wie z.B. Sperre der eigenen Rufnummer bei dem Anbieter von R-Gesprächen, Vollsperre des Anschlusses für Dritte, Tastensperre der Ziffern 1 und 2, Einrichtung einer Warteschleife oder Ausschaltung des Tonwahlverfahrens, sind zur Abwehr dieses Dienstangebots unzumutbar. Dies mag sich ändern, wenn der Anschlussinhaber, wie es ein Gesetzentwurf vorsieht, die Möglichkeit erhält, sich durch Aufnahme in eine bei der Regulierungsbehörde geführte Sperrliste, die R-Gesprächsanbietern zur Verfügung steht, vor diesem Dienst zu schützen. Die Beklagte war auch nicht gehalten, ihrer Tochter vorsorglich die Entgegennahme von R-Gesprächen zu verbieten, da dieser Dienst und dessen hohe Kostenträchtigkeit im maßgebenden Zeitraum (Juni 2003) nach dem bisherigen Sach- und Streitstand einem durchschnittlichen Telefonanschlussinhaber nicht geläufig sein mussten.


Das dürfte für Rechtssicherheit sorgen ...


----------



## Fipps (16 März 2006)

Schauen wir doch einfach nach, inwieweit das Urteil die Verbraucherrechte stärkt:



> Der Inhaber eines Telefonanschlusses wird [...] aus den im Wege der Nutzung seines Netzzugangs durch Dritte geschlossenen Telekommunikationsdienstleistungsverträgen - über die Grundsätze der Duldungs- und Anscheinsvollmacht sogar hinausgehend - *verpflichtet, wenn er die Inanspruchnahme des Anschlusses zu vertreten* hat (§ 16 Abs. 3 Satz 3 TKV*).


Schön. Ich zahle also, wenn ich die Inanspruchnahme durch Kind, Gast und Handwerker vertreten muss. Vertreten muss ich die Inanspruchnahme, wenn ich sie mit zumutbaren Mitteln hätte verhindern können:



> Die *derzeit *in Betracht kommenden Maßnahmen [...] sind zur Abwehr dieses Dienstangebots unzumutbar. Dies mag sich ändern, [...]
> 
> Die Beklagte war auch nicht gehalten, ihrer Tochter vorsorglich die Entgegennahme von R-Gesprächen zu verbieten, da dieser Dienst und dessen hohe Kostenträchtigkeit *im maßgebenden Zeitraum (Juni 2003)* nach dem bisherigen Sach- und Streitstand einem durchschnittlichen Telefonanschlussinhaber nicht geläufig sein mussten.


Aha: Ich muss die Inanspruchnahme von R-Gesprächen durch Kind, Gast und Handwerker bezahlen, sobald es sich entweder herumspricht, dass R-Gespräche so teuer wie 0190/0900-Nummern sind, oder sobald die - eigentlich zum Schutz der Verbraucher gedachte (?!?) - Sperrliste der Bundesnetzagentur geführt wird.

Eines ist jedenfalls _recht sicher_: Anwälte werden auch in Zukunft Arbeit haben...    :argue:


----------



## rolf76 (16 März 2006)

Fipps schrieb:
			
		

> Aha: Ich muss die Inanspruchnahme von R-Gesprächen durch Kind, Gast und Handwerker bezahlen, sobald es sich entweder herumspricht, dass R-Gespräche so teuer wie 0190/0900-Nummern sind, oder sobald die - eigentlich zum Schutz der Verbraucher gedachte (?!?) - Sperrliste der Bundesnetzagentur geführt wird.


Langsam, bislang liegt nur die Pressemitteilung vor.

Außerdem: Selbst wenn einfache Schutzmaßnahmen wie die Sperrliste in Zukunft möglich sein werden, darf das verlangte Entgelt nicht wucherisch überhöht sein. Dass der BGH auf diesen eigentlich selbstverständlichen Punkt so deutlich hinweist, könnte als über den aktuell zu entscheidenden Fall hinausdeutender "Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl" zu verstehen sein:



> Das Berufungsgericht wird weiter, soweit es hierauf noch ankommen sollte, zu prüfen haben, ob der von der Klägerin verlangte Preis wucherisch überhöht ist.


----------



## technofreak (16 März 2006)

Dialerschutz.de: 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=342


> R-Gespraeche: Bundesgerichtshof erteilt Verbrauchern keinen Freibrief


tf


----------



## Fipps (18 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam, bislang liegt nur die Pressemitteilung vor.


Das ist wohl wahr - aber schon die Pressemitteilung liefert zahlreiche Diskussionspunkte für künftige Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Anschlussinhabern und R-Gesprächsanbietern.



			
				Fipps schrieb:
			
		

> die Pressemitteilung liefert zahlreiche topoi





			
				simi schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest Du nicht richtigererweise topous geschrieben haben?


 Keine Ahnung   , ich hab's mal durch _Diskussionspunkte _ersetzt.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Hallo,

nun frage ich mich aber, ob dadurch jetzt auch Verbraucher zu Ihrem Recht kommen, die vom Amtsgericht schon verurteilt wurden zu zahlen. Denn ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit meiner 14-jährigen Tochter gehabt und habe beim AG verloren, aber noch nicht gezahlt ?

Gruß 

geschädigter


----------

